# Decent cleaning company / babysitter



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Just typed in cleaning company for Dubai on the internet and was overwhelmed with different companies. Can anyone recommend a decent company? All I want is someone to clean the floors in our 4 bed apartment 3 times a week and maybe a few other things. Probably looking at 3 hrs a day, 3 days a week. How much would we expect to be paying for this? Also my husband and I would love to have a babysitter once a week so that we can get out and have a break. Does anyone know of a company / person who is very trustworthy and capable and would help us in this regard?

Kind regards

Happy hour


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a list of cleaning companies in my main sticky thread, so try some of those. Hard to receommend which is best for you without knowing where you are, as they don't all go to every area.

For a babysitter, have you spoken to any neighbours? They may either know someone or have a reliable maid who might be available for a few hours in the evening.


-


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I live in the Marina and am using a company called Open House 043325403 for maid service. They have a minimum 4 hour policy and charge 30 dirhams an hour. I've been happy with them so far and they will do a one off service if you want to try them out. I think they also do baby sitting but not sure how it works. Hope that helps!


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> I live in the Marina and am using a company called Open House 043325403 for maid service. They have a minimum 4 hour policy and charge 30 dirhams an hour. I've been happy with them so far and they will do a one off service if you want to try them out. I think they also do baby sitting but not sure how it works. Hope that helps!



Thank you. I am going to try a company called Home Maid. 30 dirhams an hour which is going to help so much with 2 messy kids about! Not sure what I shall do about babysitting yet, probably wait until I find someone I can trust or through recommendation.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Thank you. I am going to try a company called Home Maid. 30 dirhams an hour which is going to help so much with 2 messy kids about! Not sure what I shall do about babysitting yet, probably wait until I find someone I can trust or through recommendation.


Hi happyhour

If you do a search on this forum I can remember someone trying to organise a baby sitting network where people take it in turns to look after someone else's children in turn for theirs being looked after. Think its a great idea and gives you and your other half a night out every so often and for your children to make friends too.

Hope this helps


----------

